# ** PharmaComStore ** ASF/IMF DISCOUNT ** Official PHARMA Worldwide Distributor Since



## Steroidify (Apr 26, 2017)

[URL="http://www.pharmacomstore.ws"]Type *ASF*[/URL] discount code at checkout for a *15% OFF*, all products included.




 ​


----------



## emcewen (Apr 26, 2017)

Will be using tomorrow, thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackwax (Apr 26, 2017)

why are prices so different from basicstereo?


----------



## emcewen (Apr 26, 2017)

blackwax said:


> why are prices so different from basicstereo?


International vs us distribution, imported stuff cost more

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackwax (Apr 26, 2017)

I noticed that some of the tablets were different qty too...


----------



## kineeekin (Nov 20, 2017)

i am trying to make some purchases but have no experience using moneygram, western union or bitcoin. Can you dumb it down for me?


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Dec 8, 2017)

kineeekin said:


> i am trying to make some purchases but have no experience using moneygram, western union or bitcoin. Can you dumb it down for me?



Hello Sir,

If you create an account on www.pharmacomstore.ws you'll find a special section in your account with payment instructions for each of those payment methods.


----------



## uga_842007 (Jul 1, 2019)

Looking for some legit sources to get some deca, test and Dbol


----------

